# Low Cost Calls from Mexico to US and 800 #'s?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Last year when I was in Mexico, I had a very hard time making calls to toll-free numbers, such a area code (800) and area code (888) in the U.S. (using my wife's home phone in Mexico City). 

First, please, does anyone know of a good system or phone card, to make inexpensive telephone calls from Mexico to the U.S.? I already know about Skype, but I was thinking of some number I could dial from my home phone or cell that would make calls more affordable. 

Second, what about that 800 and 888 thing? I was told by the operators in Mexico that I could not dial these numbers. Is that true? Any way around this? Because so many of my banks, companies I work with, and electronic equipment I use, only have 800 or 888 numbers for technical and/or customer support. 

Thanks!
Vortexijah


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

For a 1-800 # you dial 001 880 and the #. BUT it will not be toll free. There are a few dial around cards. Peanuts is one of them. I think it is about 18 cents a minute. You can also use a callback service. I think the cheapest service that is reliable is around 15 cents a minute. If you have the infitum package calls to NOB are cheaper than if you just have a telephone. Nothing is as cheap as one of the VOIP services: Magic Jack, Skype and a few others. 


Moisheh


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

We use the direct-dial Procomm service both from Lake Chapala and, for a little more a minute, from the beach. Call or e-mail Roland for more info or to sign up: 376-766-0149. E-mail: [email protected]. This is not a call-back service and the quality is excellent. When we get calls from the US or Canada, we almost always tell them that we will call you right back, the quality is that much better. There is also a number for dialing anywhere within Mexico for low rates (though Telmex now has package deals that include quite a bit of national time). Buena suerte.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To dial toll-free numbers in North America from Mexico, you have to change the digits, like as moisheh said, dial 880 to call an 800 number and dial 881 to call an 888 number. There are some websites that show what to dial, such as here or here. Also these calls will not be toll-free, they will be billed at the same rates as other international numbers.


----------

